
Show HN: Board Engine to run your own/companies Job Board - fullstackjob
https://www.boardengine.io
======
tomgs
Poorly phrased tagline: boardengine.io can be the engine for your Job Board or
the service, where we handler your Job Board for you: "All Inclusive"

"handler" -> "handle" "All Inclusive" -> kind of out of the loop

Consider rephrasing the tagline to something more succinct.

Other than that looks good!

~~~
fullstackjob
Thanks for your feedback, I did some changes based on it.

